# Favorite Sipping Rum



## Cypress




----------



## Mark C

Hard to pick a favorite, but here are the top few:

Ron del Barilito (3 Star)
Ron Pampero
El Dorado 15 yr
Santa Teresa 1796
Angostura 1919

And many others, there's a time and a place for everything. Zacapa and Zaya are good, but they're not the first bottle I reach for. A little too sweet for me, I prefer a more subtle, dry rum.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Mount Gay Extra Old Barbados Rum – about $24 – My Very Favorite, when I can get it! It is very complex. Great if you drink it neat, it’s amazing with a couple of ice cubes. Not too many cubes!

Plantation Rum – Barbados – about $34 – This is very complex. A great sipping Rum!

Plantation Rum 8yo – Jamaica – about $80 – This Rum is not only excellent, it is very strong. This is an Ass kicker, that will sneak up on you and it can hurt you!

Pyrat XO Reserve – British West Indies – about $20 – A little sweet if you drink it neat, however, it’s amazing on the rocks. Most of the sweetness seems to disappear!

Ron Botron – Guatemala – about $15 – Very good and complex.


----------



## Andy

at the moment I`am sipping on some cockspur dark rum


----------



## doubled

Ron Zacapa 23 yr, by far my favorite neat rum! If you haven't tried it yet I highly recommend it.


----------



## rborrell

JohnnyFlake said:


> Mount Gay Extra Old Barbados Rum - about $24 - My Very Favorite, when I can get it! It is very complex. Great if you drink it neat, it's amazing with a couple of ice cubes. Not too many cubes!


I bought a bottle of this after touring the factory in Bridgetown....was on a cruise and the little tour went to Banks Brewery (that included an all you can drink and carry samples afterwards) and then to Mount Gay's distillery that also included lessons in drink rum neat and samples of different offerings. I bought a bottle of Extra Old for less than $20 and another of the Eclipse for less than $10.


----------



## cruisin66stang

I'll second the Ron Zacapa 23. I'll also add La Flor de Cana 18. Both are smooth, complex sipping rums with just the right amount of sweetness.


----------



## Mark C

JohnnyFlake said:


> Mount Gay Extra Old


Forgot this one. Also add Cruzan Single Barrel.



> Plantation Rum 8yo - Jamaica - about $80 - This Rum is not only excellent, it is very strong. This is an Ass kicker, that will sneak up on you and it can hurt you!


If you really meant $80, you got screwed. The Barbados should actually be the most expensive of the Plantation line. I grabbed a bottle of Jamaica for ~$25. I agree with you though, it's definitely an ass kicker. I pull it out specifically when I want my ass kicked, in a delicious kind of way.


----------



## tzaddi

*Here are a few of my favorites.*


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Mark C said:


> Forgot this one. Also add Cruzan Single Barrel.
> 
> *If you really meant $80, you got screwed. * The Barbados should actually be the most expensive of the Plantation line. I grabbed a bottle of Jamaica for ~$25. I agree with you though, it's definitely an ass kicker. I pull it out specifically when I want my ass kicked, in a delicious kind of way.


Thanks for pointing out my error! I must have been thinking about it being an 8yo when I did that. I actually meant to say $30 The last time I was able to get a bottle, I believe I paid around $28 for it.

No kidding about it being an Ass Kicker. I've seen some of the best drinkers I know, get plowed under with it!


----------



## Rmac58

Mark C said:


> Also add Cruzan Single Barrel.


I'll second Cruzan, but in Estate Dark Rum.


----------



## Tredegar

My fav is the Ron Zacapa 23 Anos. I have never tasted anything as good as it.


----------



## Che

Mark C said:


> Forgot this one. Also add Cruzan Single Barrel.
> 
> If you really meant $80, you got screwed. The Barbados should actually be the most expensive of the Plantation line. I grabbed a bottle of Jamaica for ~$25. I agree with you though, it's definitely an ass kicker. I pull it out specifically when I want my ass kicked, in a delicious kind of way.


My personal experience is the Guyana bottle is the most expensive in the Plantation line.

No "favorite", but I like:

Diplomatico RE
Ron Botran 18
Barcelo Imperial
Ron Centenario Fundacion XX
Zaya (Guat)
Zacapa 23
Ron Pampero Aniversario

...and quite a few others


----------



## llatsni

I admit I'm a total newb to rum, so went on a trusted shops recommendation... hence I'm drinking some Appleton VX right now, and it seems pretty good to me. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

llatsni said:


> I admit I'm a total newb to rum, so went on a trusted shops recommendation... hence I'm drinking some Appleton VX right now, and it seems pretty good to me. What do you guys think of it?


I really like Appleton VX, it's very reasonable, at about $20 a bottle. It's a great entry into the world of Rum, however, after a few bottles, you'll find that it lacks real depth in it's flavor profile and offers a rather short finish. There have been many better Rums already listed in this thread.

For about $5 more, try the Appleton Jamaica Extra. It's aged longer and has a much better flavor profile. A very, very good Rum! Just my :2


----------



## llatsni

JohnnyFlake said:


> I really like Appleton VX, it's very reasonable, at about $20 a bottle...


Its at least twice that here! And the "Extra" was a fair bit more than $5 extra!!

But I'm glad its not complete crap, and my whiskey/brandy tastebuds have transferred over somewhat 
I'll drink it for a while and then keep the remainder for mojitos, as I move onward and upward :madgrin:


----------



## JohnnyFlake

llatsni said:


> Its at least twice that here! And the "Extra" was a fair bit more than $5 extra!!
> 
> But I'm glad its not complete crap, and my whiskey/brandy tastebuds have transferred over somewhat
> I'll drink it for a while and then keep the remainder for mojitos, as I move onward and upward :madgrin:


WOW! - I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## Cigary

Love the glasses,,,talk about a collectors item!



tzaddi said:


> *Here are a few of my favorites.*


----------



## variable

Cigary said:


> Love the glasses,,,talk about a collectors item!


What he said /|\

Nice set!


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Here is a heads-up on a new release Rum. At least I think it is, as I do not recall this 23yo, but that's just me. For what it's worth:

Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Year-Old Rum

The rum's dark brown amber color sets the tone for an exciting drinking experience. Extremely SMOOTH with a rich mahogany amber color. Flavors are harmoniously balanced on the palate. Subtle aromas of caramel, spice, butterscotch and hazelnut on the nose, with a completely subdued alcohol. All those fine aromas are fully expressed in the taste, with almond and oak added to the complexity already hinted at on the nose. The finish lingers, as sweet honey flavors hang onto your lips and tongue, and warm the throat until you try the next sip of rum luxury.
~ Larry Prochaska, Spirits Dept. Head, Sam's Downers Grove, IL.
Sam's Special Offer Price: $43.99 750 ml

Larry Prochaska, comments:

This has got to be the best rum I've ever had. The rum's dark brown amber color sets the tone for an exciting drinking experience. Extremely SMOOTH with a rich mahogany amber color. Flavors are harmoniously balanced on the palate, with no one thing to overwhelm the senses at the expense of another. Subtle aromas of caramel, spice, butterscotch and hazelnut on the nose with a completely subdued alcohol, hint that Ron Zacapa Centenario has fully matured to perfection.

But drink you must, to experience a perfect rum. One sip and you realize you could just nurture this rum forever, satisfied in the knowledge that when you do get around to another sip, your taste buds will be delicately rewarded. All those fine aromas are fully expressed in the taste, with almond and oak added to the complexity already hinted at on the nose. Roll Ron Zacapa around on your tongue before swallowing, it is that good. The finish lingers, as sweet honey flavors hang onto your lips and tongue, and warm the throat until you try the next sip of rum luxury.

~ Larry Prochaska, Spirits Dept. Head, Sam's Downers Grove, IL.


----------



## tzaddi

JohnnyFlake said:


> Here is a heads-up on a new release Rum. At least I think it is, as I do not recall this 23yo, but that's just me. For what it's worth:
> 
> Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Year-Old Rum


I am not sure if you are talking about a new formulation but I picked up this bottle back in 2007.




It drinks well


----------



## cruisin66stang

Ron Zacapa 23 has been around for a while but it has a new formulation. The old version was one of my favorites and the new version is even better. Both are excellent but the new version is slightly sweeter and smoother. If you want to try the best you must try this one.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

Zacapa is great.. like many others noted. 

Zaya is awesome. It is much better now that it is coming from Trinidad (formally in Guatemala from same distiller as Zacapa and Montecristo)

Flor de Cana 18 is another great rum.

Pyrate is also very good if you like your rum spicy without actually being a spiced rum.

I also like Goslings Old Rum and Appleton 21 year old if you can find them and are willing to pay for them.


----------



## Mark C

cruisin66stang said:


> Both are excellent but the new version is slightly sweeter and smoother.


Sweeter?! Geeze I was worried about getting cavities from the old bottle (complete straw wrap).


----------



## Paint

Don Q 151...sip away....


----------



## Sky

tzaddi said:


> I am not sure if you are talking about a new formulation but I picked up this bottle back in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It drinks well


That looks great.


----------

